# [EVDL] chain drive



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Steve, thanks for the insight about chains and belts for direct drive. The
setup you describe for the Porsche 912 is very similar to what i have in
mind for my Saab -- two 9" dc motors driving each front wheel separately
using either belts or chains at about a 4 to 1 ratio connected to each axle
shaft, eliminating the need for a differential. Conceptually, this should
work great, but what about safety? I met several fine EVers this weekend at
the Power of DC in Hagerstown, one of whom raised the issue of the
possibility of the car veering off in one direction if one of the motors
loses power. Should this be a concern? It's not clear to me how this can
happen. It sounds like the tropica has independent drive to each wheel? Is
loss of power to one wheel in the tropica a concern?

Ed Moore
http://www.evalbum.com/3271




> Steve Clunn <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > At one time I set up my Porsche 912 with 2 9" motors with chain drive
> > to each wheel . It looked great , the two motors tucked under the car
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ed Moore wrote:
> 
> > Steve, thanks for the insight about chains and belts for
> > direct drive. The setup you describe for the Porsche 912 is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have to agree with Roger's statement about using a manual
transmission , if its just because it has a auto matic then switching
trannys is better than all the fuss of jack shafts ect. What 2 motors
where you thinking of ,,, two 8's would be race car power but you'll
also need a big controller. without the ability to shift , if the
car is going to go faster that 60mph you'll need a lot of power to
get the low speed to have good pick up . I've done a few cars with
out the transmission but have never been totally happy with them .
There's plenty to do doing a conversion without making things harder ,
Maybe I missed the reason you are thinking of going this way ...

What Roger said also made me wonder about the front wheel race cars,
what dose happen when something goes wrong and a front wheel or 2 lock
up while going over 60 mph?

Steve Clunn


--
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to xx[email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Steve,
When one front wheel locks you loose 40% of your braking (A skidding wheel
is not a brake.) and 50% of directional control, then trying to slow results
in the other front wheel going into skid and the vehicle follows an Inertial
path, often straight ahead. So you get off the brake to give steering
effectiveness back to 50% and look ahead to pick a soft target to hit. this
is a happy time for a wide grass median, (I went 1/4 mile down in the weeds
when it happened to me.) Be thankful if your wearing a seat belt, and there
is nothing in your escape path (I took out two signs.) And when you get
stopped call for a wrecker. (If highway designers asked me I would request
rosebushes not "Armco-Rail" as barriers along the highway, they are "Softer"
when you hit them.)
Regards,
Dennis Miles
---------------------------------------------------------------------------=
-----------------------------------------


> Steve Clunn <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I have to agree with Roger's statement about using a manual
> > transmission , if its just because it has a auto matic then switching
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dennis Miles wrote:
> >If highway designers asked me I would request rosebushes
> >not "Armco-Rail" as barriers along the highway
> 
> ...


----------

